# What is the best survival book to have if you could only have one?



## neil-v1

If you could only have one book on survival or for reasons unknown had to start your survival library again from scratch, what book would be the first or maybe the only book you would tell others not to dare go without?


----------



## gypsysue

"How to Survive Anything" by Christopher Nyerges


----------



## Magus

Either Ragnar Benson's "How to stay alive in the woods" or the SAS survival manual.


----------



## Jerry D Young

SAS Survival Handbook by John "Lofty" Wiseman.


----------



## GroovyMike

Always start with the Bible. No matter how long you are in your fall out shelter or deserted island - you will find something new there-in every time you read it, plus a multitude of practical tips for dealing with every situation. It is after all - the manufacturer's instruction book for this world.


----------



## Littlebit

"Wielderness Medicine Beyond Frist Aid" Barns & Noble. And another good one to have is Peterson feild Guides "Medicinal Plants and herbs" Both have good info and pictures.


----------



## allen_idaho

Sure. Take the bible with you. Then you won't have to worry about surviving since your immortal soul will be saved and all....

At least you would have something to use as a fire starter. Unless holy words don't burn. Then you are just plain out of luck.


----------



## GroovyMike

allen_idaho said:


> Sure. Take the bible with you. Then you won't have to worry about surviving since your immortal soul will be saved and all....
> 
> At least you would have something to use as a fire starter. Unless holy words don't burn. Then you are just plain out of luck.


Thanks for the opportunity to share this perfect example - in this situation, the Bible offers this lesson from the book of Acts. In chapter 13 verse 41 says:

" 'Look, you scoffers, wonder and perish, for I am going to do something in your days that you would never believe, even if someone told you.' "

.


----------



## Expeditioner

SAS Survival manual!!!!!


----------



## alanz

Jerry D Young said:


> SAS Survival Handbook by John "Lofty" Wiseman.


You beat me to it. Be sure you get the small one. It fits right in your pocket. Amazon.com: SAS Survival Guide Handbook (Collins Gem)


----------



## truthismyname33

allen_idaho said:


> Sure. Take the bible with you. Then you won't have to worry about surviving since your immortal soul will be saved and all....
> 
> At least you would have something to use as a fire starter. Unless holy words don't burn. Then you are just plain out of luck.


es, the bible.........and No, "holy words" doesn't burn, *but souls do*! Some forever! Take heed unless you find yourself in the place where the "worm never dies", eh?


----------



## vn6869

GroovyMike is right about the bible being very necessary.

But, my vote for short-term earthly survival goes to the Boy Scout manual, with second being the Wildfire series of books - these show how things were done before any grids.


----------



## allen_idaho

GroovyMike said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to share this perfect example - in this situation, the Bible offers this lesson from the book of Acts. In chapter 13 verse 41 says:
> 
> " 'Look, you scoffers, wonder and perish, for I am going to do something in your days that you would never believe, even if someone told you.' "
> .


Thanks for the opportunity to share THIS perfect example. The question was about what survival book you would take with you if you could have only ONE.

But you would quite incompetently choose to take a bible along rather than something useful. So good luck with that. I know I wouldn't want to count on you in a survival situation. But to each his own.


----------



## gypsysue

vn6869, did you mean "Wildfire" books, or did you perhaps mean "Foxfire" books?


----------



## GroovyMike

I totally agree Allen. The original question asked which one book would "you" take, which means answer for yourself and thus to each their own. Since, I am reasonably certain that I know most of what is in the other books mentioned above, they are of far less value to me than God's instruction manual to Life. BTW, which book would you choose?


----------



## gypsysue

So...those with absolute, sincere faith in the Bible/God/Jesus will miraculously be given the knowledge of edible plants, primitive fire-making methods, how to make clothing from plants/animal skins, etc., all the skills needed to survive in a disaster/collapse/"insert other scenario"? 

God also gave us the abilty and intelligence to study and learn. I think it honors Him when we do. The Bible says "seek ye FIRST the kingdom of God, and His righteousness, and all these things will be added unto you". The Bible is but a book, albeit a Holy book/guide book for those who believe in it. It's NOT the "kingdom of God". You carry that in your heart. If you're reading it and studying it like you're supposed to, you'll be carrying a lot of it in your heart as well. Granted, a lot of you would take great comfort to have it and be able to read it in a crisis.

But I'll take a good, all around book on how to survive (food, shelter, fire, medical, etc.) as my "first" to-grab or to-have book. 

By the way, we just got "How to Survive The End of The World as We Know It" by James Wesley, Rawles. Looks like it might be pretty good, but I've just started paging through it and haven't read it.


----------



## truthismyname33

It's ALL in there!!


----------



## gypsysue

Could you please post the verses that tell us how to make fire? (other than God striking us with lightening!) And the verses that tell how to forage or hunt for food? The verses on medical/first aid instructions would be helpful too. Oh, and the verses explaining how to make clothes and shelters? I'd also like to see the ones on self-defense and security, and how to Can or dehydrate food, how to make candles and oil lamps or other lighting. I guess they must be in the Bible somewhere. 

I know God gave the Israelites Manna to eat in the desert, by miraculous means, at least according to what is written in the Bible, and therefore could provide any of the things I listed. 

If the Bible is the one/first book you consider most important as a survival book, that's great. I hope you are blessed because of your faith. If a how-to secular survival book is your choice, also great.

Meanwhile, we're all here because of a desire to keep learning.


----------



## truthismyname33

*My CHOICE.....*

The Creator Himself is described as a "consuming fire." *(Dan. 4:24; Heb. 12:29)*

Then Jesus said to his disciples: "Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat; or about your body, what you will wear.

Life is more than food, and the body more than clothes.

Consider the ravens: They do not sow or reap, they have no storeroom or barn; yet God feeds them. And how much more valuable you are than birds!

Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?

Since you cannot do this very little thing, why do you worry about the rest?

"Consider how the lilies grow. They do not labor or spin. Yet I tell you, not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these.

If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today, and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, how much more will he clothe you, O you of little faith!

And do not set your heart on what you will eat or drink; do not worry about it.

For the pagan world runs after all such things, and your Father knows that you need them.

But seek his kingdom, and these things will be given to you as well.  *(Luke 12: 22-32)*

Now, that's *my* book, of *my* choosing, hence the O.P. question............and I'm sticking to it! Now, what's for you is for you, yes? But as for *ME *and *MY HOUSE*, we ain't leaving home without it!! My choice.


----------



## truthismyname33

Please don't twist what I'm saying either......I'm NOT saying that God is telling me to sit here and twist my hand, pull out my hair and "do" nothing, no! I have children!! Babies! 

It was a basic question: What is the best survival book to have if you could only have one. That's it, that's all. This doesn't have to be the same for everyone. Again..there's no right and wrong answers here.


----------



## GroovyMike

gypsysue said:


> Could you please post the verses that tell us how to make fire? (other than God striking us with lightening!) And the verses that tell how to forage or hunt for food? The verses on medical/first aid instructions would be helpful too. Oh, and the verses explaining how to make clothes and shelters? I'd also like to see the ones on self-defense and security, and how to Can or dehydrate food, how to make candles and oil lamps or other lighting. I guess they must be in the Bible somewhere.
> 
> I know God gave the Israelites Manna to eat in the desert, by miraculous means, at least according to what is written in the Bible, and therefore could provide any of the things I listed.
> 
> If the Bible is the one/first book you consider most important as a survival book, that's great. I hope you are blessed because of your faith. If a how-to secular survival book is your choice, also great.
> 
> Meanwhile, we're all here because of a desire to keep learning.


Gypsysue - I haven't seen any bad books suggested here. Rawles book might be a good second choice. I have several autographed copies of his work on my book shelf and he has posted several of my articles on his website over the years. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if some of my writing made it into his books (and yes he is welcome to use it!). Jim has his head on straight and gives good advice. But none of his work would be my FIRST choice, and I think he would agree with me.

Incidentally much of what you ask for IS in the Bible - but that is not the reason I picked it.

For example here's a tip on firebuilding:

Isaiah 27:11
When its twigs are dry, they are broken off and women come and make fires with them.

And hunting:

Genesis 27:3
Now then, get your weapons-your quiver and bow-and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game

field dressing hunted game:

Leviticus 17:13
" 'Any Israelite or any alien living among you who hunts any animal or bird that may be eaten must drain out the blood ..."

There are many on fishing and snares as well including pitfalls. Self defense including one on one combat and defending towns from armed attackers is all through the Bible. Everything from how to build a wall for defense to how to escape from soldiers at night.

The proverbs are positvely teeming with references to clothes making and storing up food. Read any page of proverbs and you will find practical advice on running your household, business and farm.

Medical and sanitation references are all through the first 5 books of the Bible in the Levitical law - including such advice as instructions to wash your hands before eating.

The parable of the 10 virgins speaks of conserving your oil for lantern light. But none of these are the reasons I would choose the Bible, but they are all there as an added bonus. We must each make our decision with the wisdom we are given. But the origional post was:

"If you could only have one book on survival or for reasons unknown had to start your survival library again from scratch, *what book would be the first or maybe the only book you would tell others not to dare go without?"*

Like my fellow posters above, I am not opposed to secular references - as a SECOND choice I'd take "Where there is no Doctor"

But if I choose just ONE book to have and that I would tell others not to dare go without, it will be the Bible every time.


----------



## gypsysue

groovymike...I'm in awe after reading your post. I didn't know all that was in there. Not sure if some of it is explicit enough, but I guess a person in the field could start from there and figure it out, especially if the God of the Bible really is the one true God. He would help with the rest.

Regarding Rawles, I borrowed "Patriots" from a neighbor and read it, and I've been to the website, and that's what led us to order the "How to survive Teotwawki". Glad to hear your endorsement of him. I look forward to reading the book.

So anyway...lots of good suggestions of books on this thread. Let's keep 'em coming.


----------



## GroovyMike

gypsysue said:


> So anyway...lots of good suggestions of books on this thread. Let's keep 'em coming.


:beercheer:

Here's a link to a site with a free download of "Where there is No Doctor"

Hesperian Foundation

you might find some other good practical stuff there too. Enjoy!

English titles for download
A Community Guide to Environmental Health
Where There Is No Doctor
Where Women Have No Doctor
A Book for Midwives
A Health Handbook for Women with Disabilities
Disabled Village Children
HIV Health and Your Community
Helping Children Who Are Deaf
Helping Children Who Are Blind
A Worker's Guide to Health and Safety
Cholera Prevention Fact Sheet
Sanitation and Cleanliness for a Healthy Environment
Water for life
Pesticides are poison
Safe Handling of Health Care Waste
Women's Health Exchange
Global Health Watch 2005-2006
Global Health Watch 2
Where There Is No Dentist
The Story of Stuff with Annie Leonard


----------



## ZoomZoom

One choice for a book.... Playboy. _For the articles of course..._ Just kidding.


----------



## TechAdmin

Let's simmer down. We all have differences in opinion. Let's try to be respectful of one another.


----------



## Emerald

Not a "true" survival book per say, but what got me interested in wilderness survival was the book "Clan Of the Cave Bear" by Jean Auel. In fact the whole series have tons of informative information about how to survive in a harsh unforgiving wilderness.
From how they tanned skins to how they made fires with drilling platforms, to detailed descriptions on how they knapped flint. She even gets down to the nitty gritty on how to gut and use almost everything on an animal but the squeal!.. Even if you didn't find it too informative (no pictures ) it is a killer story.
I learned to start a fire just by her description and instructions in the story.


----------



## model130

*Best survival book? Read the Koran to see your death.*

Sure that is not PC. But it is coming. Our President is Hussain Obama. He refuses to seal the border. Arizona cops got a warning from Mexican Cartels to back off. Read the news. This is disturbing. Obama refused help from the Dutch oil reclamation rigs. He played golf. We put up with this because we do believe we should help people. Well, people, it is time to help yourself. Even John Mcain wavers. Who is on our side? I find it fascinating that people here can spend money on solar and not worry about leaving it behind when the economy tanks. Think.... Last week a guy with a pistol was walking thru our street. It took 10 minutes before the first cop showed up and then was more concerned with yelling at residents than getting the guy. We put up security cameras.


----------



## allen_idaho

So the survival book you would be taking is... What? You lost me.


----------



## truthismyname33

GroovyMike said:


> :beercheer:
> 
> Here's a link to a site with a free download of "Where there is No Doctor"
> 
> Hesperian Foundation
> 
> you might find some other good practical stuff there too. Enjoy!
> 
> English titles for download
> A Community Guide to Environmental Health
> Where There Is No Doctor
> Where Women Have No Doctor
> A Book for Midwives
> A Health Handbook for Women with Disabilities
> Disabled Village Children
> HIV Health and Your Community
> Helping Children Who Are Deaf
> Helping Children Who Are Blind
> A Worker's Guide to Health and Safety
> Cholera Prevention Fact Sheet
> Sanitation and Cleanliness for a Healthy Environment
> Water for life
> Pesticides are poison
> Safe Handling of Health Care Waste
> Women's Health Exchange
> Global Health Watch 2005-2006
> Global Health Watch 2
> Where There Is No Dentist
> The Story of Stuff with Annie Leonard


This is awesome! I will definitely download & laminate some of these. Have you read: Where There Is No Dentist? (Taking out a tooth) OOuch!


----------



## model130

Allen Idaho, You da what? Sorry, could not resist the joke. Hope you take it that way. What I would take is the laminated files that I am putting together. Edible plants with pics, etc. Basically a weather resistant version of the most useful info accumlated from many books. Separate rivited sections for Medical, Food, Protection, Car repair and such.


----------



## Sourdough

I am nearing 64 years old, have lived in the wilderness of Alaska for 41 years, if I don't know it buy now, Ain't NO survival book going to save my a$$....:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Sourdough said:


> I am nearing 64 years old, have lived in the wilderness of Alaska for 41 years, if I don't know it buy now, Ain't NO survival book going to save my a$$....:dunno::dunno::dunno:


(IMO) This is about the best point made. There's nothing wrong with having a library full of books if you've put them to use. Get out and practice what's in them until you're competent with those skills.

That being said I'd go with "How to Survive Anything" by Christopher Nyerges.


----------



## sailaway

I was going to say SAS,:scratch but I would have to agree with Groovy Mike, definately take a bible.


----------



## model130

Great quote sailaway. I see people talking about spending 30k for solar panels. That is not survival. You have it right. What get's in your face tomorrow that you have to deal with. Could be a flat tire, could be a rabid dog. What do we do to protect us. A bible? sure. OK. God is good. I would carry 2 bibles. One would have my 45 in it.


----------



## model130

Grooveymike-
God and religion are excellent. But God will not put a 45 in your hand when you need it. The Bible is great. No problem. Even the Bible will tell you to work for yourself first. Take care of your family. So you can pray, you can site passages, but to be honest you sound like Monty Python in the Life of Brian. Get a trip dude. God will not put a fishing rod in your hand. God will not dig worms for you. 
Geez..... Get real Groovymike. Your life is based on desire and not action.


----------



## GroovyMike

Sourdough said:


> I am nearing 64 years old, have lived in the wilderness of Alaska for 41 years, if I don't know it buy now, Ain't NO survival book going to save my a$$....:dunno::dunno::dunno:


Sourdough - Did you ever go by the name "Red" I have a feeling we may have met.

Truthisinmyname - yes I've read where there is no dentist, while I have not used the info to extract a tooth, I have sucessfully treated dental problems with the practical advice there-in.

model130 - You are wrong. God has put a fishing rod in my hand, and when He sends his rain, the worms come to the surface so I don't need to dig them. Have you noticed that fish bite better in a light rain too? I don't think that is coincidence.


----------



## GroovyMike

mosquitomountainman said:


> (IMO) This is about the best point made. There's nothing wrong with having a library full of books if you've put them to use. Get out and practice what's in them until you're competent with those skills.
> 
> That being said I'd go with "How to Survive Anything" by Christopher Nyerges.


Great advice!
That library full of books are useless if you never use the knowledge.


----------



## gypsysue

...or never open the book and GET the knowledge...

Just having them isn't enough. You don't want to wait for a crisis/disaster to start.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

model130 said:


> Grooveymike-
> God and religion are excellent. But God will not put a 45 in your hand when you need it. The Bible is great. No problem. Even the Bible will tell you to work for yourself first. Take care of your family. So you can pray, you can site passages, but to be honest you sound like Monty Python in the Life of Brian. Get a trip dude. God will not put a fishing rod in your hand. God will not dig worms for you.
> Geez..... Get real Groovymike. Your life is based on desire and not action.


Uhm, none of the books listed "will put a 45 in your hand."

I have the SAS Escape, Evasion and Survival Manual (By Barry Davies, 1996) and while it has lots of good info there's some that's of doubtful validity. The section on spear throwers (p. 200) has an illustration and directions to construct an atlatl (spear thrower) that would be quite inefficient if followed. (A more efficient design will give you a lot more power.) I haven't found any other faults with the book but don't just buy any book and take it's advice at face value. Try what they recommend and learn from other sources as well. See what really works and own the skills yourself.

I'm not sure why there are some on this board that are so intolerant about the Bible. I didn't list mine as the book to have because I have one with me almost all the time. I've got them stashed in my bike handlebar bag, the vehicles, and there's always one in my backpack or suitcase when I travel. No matter what you do you aren't going to live forever so you need to have your travel plans in order for what comes afterward. That information isn't contained in any "how to build a fire or make a shelter" manual I'm familiar with.

But overall, why the need to villify another person's choices? It's starting to sound like a bunch of liberals ... "I don't like guns so no one should have them." If you don't like it why not at least be tolerant enough to let it slide? It's their choice. No one's forcing you to do it.


----------



## GroovyMike

Well said mosquitomountainman!

Ahhh the atlatl. Does SAS use a knife edge or peg/socket design? If you want to find very old video of GM spear chucking last I knew the university of Arizona was still using it as a demo on why we no longer have mastadon herds.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

GroovyMike said:


> ...Ahhh the atlatl. Does SAS use a knife edge or peg/socket design? If you want to find very old video of GM spear chucking last I knew the university of Arizona was still using it as a demo on why we no longer have mastadon herds.












No real leverage with this design.


----------



## gypsysue

Here's an interesting bit of info from "Eating Cheap" by Ragnor Benson (Paladin Press):

"In India the Hindus are worrying about not eating cows while the Moslems are worrying about not eating pigs. Some very religious Hindus even go so far as to sift through road and building excavation soil so that no bugs will be killed. In contrast, the Chinese eat birds' nests, shark fins, duck feet, bird bills, pork intestines, fish heads, grasshoppers, and dozens of other similarly strange items. The Chinese have even gone so far as to convince themselves that such fare is a delicacy and should be held in high regard.
While nearly one-fifth of India's total wheat supply (including the grain we send as a gift) is eaten by rats, the Chinese busy themselves catching the rats for dinner. These resourceful people also eat dogs, cat, rays, sculpins, slugs, bugs, ants, bees, and trees. They raise melons on their rooftops, vegetables in window boxes, carp in ponds, geese on the grass along the road, and on and on."

That's one of the things I was disappointed in when we were at the Dirt Time Survival skills camp-out last week in Wyoming: We didn't get to eat any bugs! (see my blog about the campout and what we learned, in the "fiction/non-fiction" category on this site.)


----------



## Aemilia

mosquitomountainman said:


> Uhm, none of the books listed "will put a 45 in your hand."
> ...
> I'm not sure why there are some on this board that are so intolerant about the Bible.
> ...
> But overall, why the need to villify another person's choices?


I agree. But since I have a Bible, I'll definately look into purchasing some of these books. Thanks for the ideas - this is very helpful.


----------



## gypsysue

This video shows a better technique with the Atlatl. The angle of the hand encourages a more "out there" throw. The one in the manual above makes it more likely for the dart to head for the ground:






An atlatl and darts are ridiculously easy to make! They're a good weapon, but it takes a LOT of practice to get the aim right. (I'm not there yet!)


----------



## GroovyMike

I can't get to youtube from my work computer but that SAS illustration shows the WORST atlatl design I have ever seen. This one










link:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dkK3EQcTmNo/RyrDhNIX-rI/AAAAAAAAAHU/Ud-VqzvWvvo/s320/atlatl1.JPG

is much easier to make and much more effective - even without fletching the darts.


----------



## GroovyMike

In case anyone is interested here is a survival manual with a lot of good stuff in it. At least two members of this site contributed to the contents too!

http://frc4u.org/GAO/e107_files/downloads/frc_preparedness_handbook.pdf


----------



## allen_idaho

As far as Atlatl design goes, I like the pop mechanics version. Very simple to construct and works like a charm.


----------



## vn6869

gypsysue said:


> vn6869, did you mean "Wildfire" books, or did you perhaps mean "Foxfire" books?


Yes that's what I meant - "Foxfire" - which kinda shows I forgot where I put mine, need to dig that up.


----------



## neil-v1

Thanks for all the suggestions. I really appreciate them. I was not expecting this thread to go so long when I started it.

I have been getting prepared seriously only since January and I can honestly say that it has sometimes been an overwhelming experience on a financial / mental level while trying to raise my kids and pay for their education etc, etc. I have found this site to be very, very much worth the while. I have got a ton of help through the site and also from emails to members here. It's been great.

The learning and the work will all be worth it in the end I know. Also, when I started the thread, I should have titled it..........The Best Survival Book To Have If You Could Only Have One.... BESIDES THE BIBLE. We have a few bibles in our house and we do love Jesus....................I will however still shoot anyone who tries to take as much of a grain of salt from my family without asking though. Thanks.


----------



## bunkerbob

I hope that most of you have read this one... *Two Little Savages* by Earnest Thompson Seton, name sound familiar? Amazon.com: Two Little Savages: The Adventures of Two Boys Who Lived as American Indians (9781604190335): Ernest Seton: Books

In 1902, Seton founded a group called the Woodcraft Indians, and went on to become one of the founding pioneers of the Boy Scouts of America. Although written in the third person, it records Seton's adventures in the woods of Ontario in 1876, when he and a friend developed games that were later incorporated in Boy Scout rituals still in use today. The book is generously illustrated with over 300 of Seton's own detailed drawings.

My grandparents made a gift of this book to me when I was a young boy, still have it, read it a couple of times to my children, ready to read it to my grandchildren soon.
Take the time and share these invaluable books with your kids, read them a chapter on a regular basis. Great for those family camping trips, at night around the campfire.


----------



## Aemilia

I just found Two Little Savages on Google books. I love learning through story.

What age of child would you recommend this book for Bob?


----------



## bunkerbob

Aemilia said:


> I just found Two Little Savages on Google books. I love learning through story.
> 
> What age of child would you recommend this book for Bob?


 I would think that this would be appropriate for any age, its a fantastic story about the two boys and their adventures, some life experiences and nature. Every time I read it I learn something new. It has some parts that are somewhat technical, Latin names of animals or birds for example, that may have to be explained.

BB


----------



## neil-v1

Just bought my copy of the SAS Survival Handbook yesterday. They raped me on the price at Barnes & Knoble, but I am happy I got it. This is very, very interesting and important reading.


----------



## Expeditioner

Jerry D Young said:


> SAS Survival Handbook by John "Lofty" Wiseman.


^^^this^^^


----------



## sea_going_dude

Well the SAS is good, the Ranger (army) training manual, marine survival manual. most of military manuals are good. When I was a teen and Boy Scout, I read the SCOUT FIELD MANUAL backwards and forwards many times and find it a great reference for a susvivalist. Go to homeland security site for some good manuals also. 

There are several military manuals for different parts of the world. Tropical, Artic, Mountain and Desert survival manuals.


----------



## CCinNY

GroovyMike said:


> :beercheer:
> 
> Here's a link to a site with a free download of "Where there is No Doctor"
> 
> Hesperian Foundation
> 
> you might find some other good practical stuff there too. Enjoy!
> 
> English titles for download
> A Community Guide to Environmental Health
> Where There Is No Doctor
> Where Women Have No Doctor
> A Book for Midwives
> A Health Handbook for Women with Disabilities
> Disabled Village Children
> HIV Health and Your Community
> Helping Children Who Are Deaf
> Helping Children Who Are Blind
> A Worker's Guide to Health and Safety
> Cholera Prevention Fact Sheet
> Sanitation and Cleanliness for a Healthy Environment
> Water for life
> Pesticides are poison
> Safe Handling of Health Care Waste
> Women's Health Exchange
> Global Health Watch 2005-2006
> Global Health Watch 2
> Where There Is No Dentist
> The Story of Stuff with Annie Leonard


Thanks GroovyMike. Haven't seen this site before : )


----------



## denniscarmichael

When Technology Fails: by Matthew Stein
This book has a ton of information on a ton of subjects.
It is a book for a Jack-of-all-Trades, but master of none. The filler on all the subjects that we are not masters of.
And a reference section that is bar none.


----------



## solak

Jerry D Young said:


> SAS Survival Handbook by John "Lofty" Wiseman.





alanz said:


> You beat me to it. Be sure you get the small one. It fits right in your pocket. Amazon.com: SAS Survival Guide Handbook (Collins Gem)&#8230;


Agreed, on both points


----------



## Qwertyportne

This thread is old but I just joined and wanted to mention a few of the many books I have studied to help me survive disasters, big, small, ordinary or extraordinary.

I trust myself, my preparations and the like-minded men and women I will meet after SHTF, not the gods, for there are many and all are capricious and confused, just like the people who invented them. So a bible is not on my list. But I ass-u-me the scriptures of most if not all religions probably would have some "survival" benefit, even if it was only emotional. 

The original poster asked for one book, but my view is that life after TEOTWAWKI will be, like it is now, AND, not EITHER/OR. Here are three of my favorites. I also carry pictures of the people I love as reminders of why I want to survive...

The Way Things Work by Simon and Schuster
Back to Basics by Readers Digest
Lights Out by David Crawford

--Bill


----------



## frisian

I believe that this site is based on a long term approach to survival. While outdoor, wilderness and even Urban survival manuals are helpful, indeed necessary I don't think they address the long term.
*"Dare to Prepare"* by _Holly & Stan Deyo_ has a wider variety and in more depth than any other book that I have read. And I have read most all previously mentioned.

It is an expensive book compared to the others, but it is also contains at least 4 four times as much info as the other books, including Rawles "Surviving TEOTWAWKI".
"Patriots", "Lights Out" etc are good to stimulate thought but they are not "How To" books.


----------



## BasecampUSA

5 Acres and Independence...

That's what I brought to Maine to start my homestead with 37 years ago.


----------



## BillM

*The best book*

The best book to have in a survival situation is the Bible.


----------



## BasecampUSA

BillM said:


> The best book to have in a survival situation is the Bible.


Amen brother...

As a POW it came in very handy... - critical!

The Gospels and Psalms were saved and cherished no matter what.

Genesis thru Malachi served as wound dressings and t. tissue for dysentery.

The Epistles and the rest served as cigarette paper after they were read a last time. Just very lucky to have had tobacco at all... it eased the debilitating hunger!

No one knew if they'd make it out of that stinkin hole alive...

You could never fathom the genuine thankfullness for that book...

- Base


----------



## jadedsoul

With the current skill set I possess for me personally it would be Making Native American Hunting, Fighting, and Survival tools by Monte Burch. For a good part of my life I have been without knowledge that my parents were supplying me with necessary prepped skills. This book has been helpful and using a few of the instructions in the book I have been more than successful gathering food and making tools.


----------



## Battle

Cody Lundin has a book (when all hell breaks loose) thats great. Very informative, it covers a lot of primitive living skills. Also les strouds book survivor man is pretty good


----------



## TheAnt

BasecampUSA said:


> Amen brother...
> 
> As a POW it came in very handy... - critical!
> 
> The Gospels and Psalms were saved and cherished no matter what.
> 
> Genesis thru Malachi served as wound dressings and t. tissue for dysentery.
> 
> The Epistles and the rest served as cigarette paper after they were read a last time. Just very lucky to have had tobacco at all... it eased the debilitating hunger!
> 
> No one knew if they'd make it out of that stinkin hole alive...
> 
> You could never fathom the genuine thankfullness for that book...
> 
> - Base


I agree, and thank you very much for your service! If one is not prepared and continually prepping spiritually what good does it do to be prepared physically?



recon-1 said:


> Talk about getting side tracked here! How discussing the religion part over here. Thanks.
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f56/


If you want to force your religious views on others please do it elsewhere. We are discussing survival books here, not religion or lack thereof. Prepare yourself how you see fit but allow others the same opportunity. Be prepared! :kiss:


----------



## TheAnt

recon-1 said:


> If you re read the post there are more religious posts. The OP wanted to know about survival books not religious books.


You are correct, I didnt read all the rest of the posts. If that is the case I apologize.

At the same time I dont see the Bible as any more of a religious book than it is a survival book. You mileage my vary but you cant go around telling folks what is required for their survival. Basey is giving his account of a TRUE survival situation and the Bible worked wonders for him. Are you seriously going to say that is not a valid example? Are you going to tell him the Bible did not aide in his survival? Are you really going to argue that the Bible is not a valid survival book? Basey and I would disagree... as would millions of others. You cant just silence views you disagree with just because you disagree with them.


----------



## md1911

Imho their is more to survival than knowing what plants to eat and how to do things. You have to live with the choices you make and the cercumstancis you find. No mater yor religious views their is much wisdom and comfort to be found in a bible. Survival is just as much a mental ability as it is physical. Anything that helps keep moral high is a keeper in a survival situation.


----------



## Veldro

gypsysue said:


> "How to Survive Anything" by Christopher Nyerges


I second that! An excellent read that every survivalist should check out.


----------



## BillM

*We'll agree to disagree*

We will agree to disagree.
I find the Bible to be the ultimate survival book.

It contains the history of the world, military tactics, and hygenic advise.

Joseph, warned Pharoh about a coming drought that would last seven years and Pharoh put him in charge of storing up grain for the bad time to come.
He prepped Egypt for the famine and they had enough to last until it passed. He also saved his whole famiely because there was corn in Egypt.

You can learn about how to survive a storm at sea and a shipwreck.

But the thing that the Bible has that more conventional survival books dosen't have is you can get wisdom.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

BillM said:


> We will agree to disagree.
> I find the Bible to be the ultimate survival book.
> 
> It contains the history of the world, military tactics, and hygenic advise.
> 
> Joseph, warned Pharoh about a coming drought that would last seven years and Pharoh put him in charge of storing up grain for the bad time to come.
> He prepped Egypt for the famine and they had enough to last until it passed. He also saved his whole famiely because there was corn in Egypt.
> 
> You can learn about how to survive a storm at sea and a shipwreck.
> 
> But the thing that the Bible has that more conventional survival books dosen't have is you can get wisdom.


I thought maize was native to North America and was not introduced to the rest of the world until fairly recently.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maize


----------



## TechAdmin

I have removed some post to keep this from becoming an argument. 

If you would like to recommend a book, please do so and let us know why. 

This section is not for debating people's choices.


----------



## Claymore5150

For practical preparedness to "start or restart" a library...
The Handbook to Practical Preparedness for the Family, 2nd edition by Arthur Bradley. 

For survival in the great outdoors to "start or restart" a library...
US Army FM 3-05.70 Survival manual - the BUILDING BLOCK for learning to survive under "other than normal" circumstances.

I say these two books with the "beginning" prepper in mind. They may check this thread as a "where to start" for their reading materials.

The SAS Survival manual is VERY good, without a doubt. I was reading Lofty's stuff in full color hardback in the late 80's. REALLY good stuff, but it is VERY military geared and somewhat more advanced than the US Army field guide for survival, which is what it says it is...the BASIC building blocks to start learning from.


----------



## BillM

*These are*



Claymore5150 said:


> For practical preparedness to "start or restart" a library...
> The Handbook to Practical Preparedness for the Family, 2nd edition by Arthur Bradley.
> 
> For survival in the great outdoors to "start or restart" a library...
> US Army FM 3-05.70 Survival manual - the BUILDING BLOCK for learning to survive under "other than normal" circumstances.
> 
> I say these two books with the "beginning" prepper in mind. They may check this thread as a "where to start" for their reading materials.
> 
> The SAS Survival manual is VERY good, without a doubt. I was reading Lofty's stuff in full color hardback in the late 80's. REALLY good stuff, but it is VERY military geared and somewhat more advanced than the US Army field guide for survival, which is what it says it is...the BASIC building blocks to start learning from.


These are all good . I have them all !


----------



## Caseyboy

I have a favorite. My copy is about thirty-five years old. It is called Henley's Twentieth Century Book of Formulas, Processes and Trade Secrets. I think it can be downloaded but I'm not sure about free. In it you will discover how to make just about anything you might need later when it cannot be purchased in a store. Glue, varnish, paint, gun powder, perfumes, soap, glass, oils, cosmetics, waterproofing, dyes, inks, dentrifices and thousands of more items. All can be made from scratch.I would have this book in my library along side a few others. Another great book is called Wildwood Wisdom by Ellsworth Jaeger. I find myself referring to another wonderful book called Camping and Wilderness Survival by Paul Tawrell. It is considered by many as the "Ultimate Outdoors Book."
Caseyboy


----------



## BillM

I have read a good deal of posts from members who intend to barter , trade of conduct a business on some lever in a post SHTF sociaty.

There are three books I would recomend to anyone who intends to go into business now or later.

"The Art of war" by Sun Tuz, This one will teach you stratigy and tactics.

The God Father" by Mario Puzio, This will teach you the importance of networking and how to asses the intentions of your associats.

And last but not least

"King Rat" by James Clavell, This one teaches the master course in Capatalism. This will be the new form and is already the oldest form of goverment. It shows how in a compleat sociatial breakdown, capatalism still functions.


----------



## Peppersgirl

I haven't read all of the posts yet. I will copy many of the books for futher reading. My choice and the books that I haven't let go of are the Foxfire books. Great common sense information.


----------



## Claymore5150

Caseyboy said:


> I have a favorite. My copy is about thirty-five years old. It is called Henley's Twentieth Century Book of Formulas, Processes and Trade Secrets. I think it can be downloaded but I'm not sure about free. In it you will discover how to make just about anything you might need later when it cannot be purchased in a store. Glue, varnish, paint, gun powder, perfumes, soap, glass, oils, cosmetics, waterproofing, dyes, inks, dentrifices and thousands of more items. All can be made from scratch.I would have this book in my library along side a few others. Another great book is called Wildwood Wisdom by Ellsworth Jaeger. I find myself referring to another wonderful book called Camping and Wilderness Survival by Paul Tawrell. It is considered by many as the "Ultimate Outdoors Book."
> Caseyboy


NICE! That 20th Century Book....it sounds like a gold mine of great information. We have one of those "1001" alternate uses for every day products but I am DEFINITELY going to look into this one!


----------



## recon-1

This looks like his latest book from last year.
http://www.amazon.com/Camping-Survi...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330662007&sr=1-4


----------



## JoKing

For some strange reason, after reading this thread, I feel compelled to read "THE STAND" again...


----------



## LadyMaine

The Ultimate Guide to U.S. Army Survival Skills, Tactics, and Techniques by Department of the Army, Jay McCullough
Only because it is the only survival guide we have right now. I would love to know what others are reading!
Keep them coming!


----------



## ed12371

GroovyMike said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to share this perfect example - in this situation, the Bible offers this lesson from the book of Acts. In chapter 13 verse 41 says:
> 
> " 'Look, you scoffers, wonder and perish, for I am going to do something in your days that you would never believe, even if someone told you.' "
> 
> .


Ooh God here we go again!


----------



## faithmarie

I hope this is okay to post.....


----------



## Otto_1

This is the best reference I've found, http://www.911EMG.com. It's free, online, and printable. I found the interactive checklists very useful.


----------



## USTO1

I'm going to have to go with SAS. 

However, in my bug out and in my wife's bug out, we each have a Nook with pdf copies of every hard copy survival book we own - along with so many other pdf's.


----------



## recon-1

This is a hot seller right now. Holding Your Ground.
http://www.amazon.com/Holding-Your-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332990364&sr=1-1


----------



## Diego2112

USTO1 said:


> I'm going to have to go with SAS.
> 
> However, in my bug out and in my wife's bug out, we each have a Nook with pdf copies of every hard copy survival book we own - along with so many other pdf's.


And when the power goes out, and your batteries die, what then? Or the EMP from CME fries the circuits? Just food for thought... (And since text is such a HORRIBLE medium for conveying inflection-I'm not being sarcastic, nasty, snide, or anything of that nature. I'm merely wanting you to think critically, and see how you may can improve situation-perhaps a Solar Charger of some kind, and possibly a Faraday cage?)

Me personally? I'd have to say something from the Ragner Benson collection. Not sure which one off the top of my head, but SOMETHING from him for sure.


----------



## recon-1

Here are some of his books.
http://www.paladin-press.com/category/Ragnar_Benson


----------



## Diego2112

recon-1 said:


> Here are some of his books.
> http://www.paladin-press.com/category/Ragnar_Benson


I have a great many of them in my personal library already...

Along with one from William Powell (the latest revision of his 1971 offering).

THAT one might go with me, to be honest... :flower:


----------



## faithmarie

I guess you could have an extra nook or kindle set it up with all your books... turn off the internet connection and the thing off. Wrap it in aluminum foil .... really well and wouldn't it be secured?


----------



## Diego2112

faithmarie said:


> I guess you could have an extra nook or kindle set it up with all your books... turn off the internet connection and the thing off. Wrap it in aluminum foil .... really well and wouldn't it be secured?


POSSIBLY. That'd work to keep a signal from getting to it (I can wrap my cell phone in the stuff and then can seriously tell people "Sorry, I had no reception!"), but the level of power we're talking about in a CME are powerful enough to burn wires up. Something tells me that a couple MM of tinfoil would turn crispy like bacon left in a pan on high for far too long.

I'll Google it, then edit this post accordingly.

EDIT: OK, so. According to the chap at the link I'll provide, a shoebox wrapped in several layers of tin foil is better than nothing at all. A .50 Cal ammo can is supposedly better. Just so long as the item to be protected is not PHYSICALLY touching the metal of the barrier, it should be fine.

http://set2survive.com/EMP_survivors_notebook_1.html

He goes on to say that as most of the EMP information is classified, that all of the above may be totally useless. He also seems to think that, in a pinch, a washer or dryer will work, but a microwave oven will not.

Lots of good info, assuming it's actually accurate. From my (very limited) googlefu on the matter, a metal box, totally enclosed, seems to be the way to go. I've seen solid aluminum boxes, milled from ONE piece of aluminum, sold for as much as $75 (we're talking big enough to hold a flip-type cell phone, here). You can get a .50 Cal ammo can at your local surplus store for around $5-10. Then again, it's got that rubber gasket. So I'm not REALLY sure how THAT would work.

Anyway, I hope that helps out some.


----------



## faithmarie

This would be great if it works. You know wrap in a pillow case and aluminum foil? Nook ... hand held ham radio .... radio ... geiger counter.... little things you might not use a lot and can afford to put away till you need it. And you could switch off stuff you have two of.

I was told just recently we could make our medal barn a farady cage.... I don't know about that... but if it were true that would be great.


----------



## GourmetEmergencyFood

I must have 50 survival books, but if I had to choose just one it would be "When Technology Fails".


----------



## Diego2112

faithmarie said:


> This would be great if it works. You know wrap in a pillow case and aluminum foil? Nook ... hand held ham radio .... radio ... geiger counter.... little things you might not use a lot and can afford to put away till you need it. And you could switch off stuff you have two of.
> 
> I was told just recently we could make our medal barn a farady cage.... I don't know about that... but if it were true that would be great.


This idea is great! Wish I had thought of of before seeing this video-will also probably be investing in some of those EMP bags he mentioned.

The GREAT thing is, we get about 20 hours advanced notice of CME caused EMP. Now, if a HAND (High-Altitude Nuclear Device) goes off, we're pretty boned anyway. EMP is the LEAST of my worries...

As far as the barn thing goes, you MIGHT could work that, but you'd have to probably install metal floors, and make sure when the doors are closed up, they actually touch to complete the circuit...


----------



## faithmarie

Thats true... there are a whole lot of things going on in the world ... but I kind of like the faraday thinky because it is fun. Now the guy I talked to said the floor is not a concern if it is well grounded... he is a military man... the floor is concrete. He said driven copper pipes and so on... to ground the building. We have 4 vehicles in there and that would be great to feel secure that the vehicles would be safe IF that scenario happened. 

Now what about the polar shift..... we are only 200ft above sea level here.......... LOL


----------



## Diego2112

Ah, yeah, if he's military, he probably knows what he's talking about. Go with his advice over me and my googlefu! 

As to the polar shift... IF that happens, like with Mutually Assured Destruction from Nukes, well... I'm a bit higher than 200ft above Sea, but I really think I'm pretty well boned either way. SO.

MY advice on that? Put your head between your legs and pucker up! :flower:


----------



## USTO1

Sorry for the delay in response - lots going on here.

As for my Nooks and charging - batteries can die and will. I will be counting on several different solar panel charger options. From solar panels mounted to my house, to the panels mounted on camper or my bug out vehicle roof, to the small mobile one I have incorporated on to the bug out bags themselves...... but constant practice of learning what is in the survival manuals is the best option of all.

As for EMP - all my "survival option electronics" go into lead lined steel boxes at night and when I am not home. This goes for a mini notebook computer, a full size laptop, a 2 terabyte portable hard drive, 2 cell phones, 4 FRS/GMRS walkies - along with the Nooks.

Most would say that in their survival situation, these electronics would fail or not work for them. However, in my strategy, I will do what it takes to use them. I have tested my strategies and have taken all these electronics and used them for 4 weeks without electricity or a generator. A generator is not part of my survival strategy.


----------



## Diego2112

Sounds like you've got a plan. That actually may work.

Hmm... A Nook is sounding more and more appealing! Get the e-ink kind, they last longer on a charge...


----------



## faithmarie

I find my kindle is better... the older one has text to speech and there are many more books available and it is easier. More free books.


----------



## Diego2112

faithmarie said:


> I find my kindle is better... the older one has text to speech and there are many more books available and it is easier. More free books.


Always been a fan of B&N over Amazon. Don't know why. I suppose it'll come down to what I have money for!


----------



## faithmarie

I always likes my nook best and it was the first one I bought, but the selection drew me to the kindle and also the ease in buying them threw amazon. Also if you are a prime member you can read selected books ... one a month for free... borrowed from amazon. I still love my nooks. I have 4 now. That is what I get for birthdays of christmas. E-readers and gift cards from B&N and amazon... LOL


----------



## USTO1

I needed several Nooks to meet my personal needs. I ended up getting a deal I couldn't pass up. For my SHTF Nooks, they are purely set up to read PDF's only. It's not for online use or movies or music or anything like that. You can get survival PDF's for free all over the internet. If anyone is a torrent user, you can use downloaded PDF's just the same as a purchased book. I also take what I read, make condensed notes and create my own PDF's.

But you should deff use what you like. It will be important for you to be comfortable using what you know/like when it comes down to SHTF.


----------



## rider1k

pretty good books that Ive read...Hawkes special forces survival handbook by Mykel Hawke, Preparedness now by Aton Edwards, When Disaster Strikes by Matthew Stein , also The Long Emergency by James Howard Kunstler. and also I think a pretty good info book...101 essential tips on Hiking . Can't remember authors name but worth taking a look at if you plan on packing a bag and walking with it.


----------



## faithmarie

Just found a book... The End Of America.... John Price ......... Anyone ever hear of it?


----------



## recon-1

Yes. Haven't read it though.
http://www.amazon.com/The-End-America-Warning-Patriot/dp/1933392797


----------



## Axelight

When All Hell Breaks Loose by Cody Lundin


----------



## gogalt26

truthismyname33 said:


> Please don't twist what I'm saying either......I'm NOT saying that God is telling me to sit here and twist my hand, pull out my hair and "do" nothing, no! I have children!! Babies!
> 
> It was a basic question: What is the best survival book to have if you could only have one. That's it, that's all. This doesn't have to be the same for everyone. Again..there's no right and wrong answers here.


We should respect each others views even if we don't agree with them. Truthismyname33 is entitled to his view. If you disagree, simply say so and make your own views felt, but there is no need to be disrespectful...as for me, I would take along the SAS survival manual, PLUS the Bible even if it means I have to leave something else behind. The SAS manual for my physical survival and the Bible for my spirit and those of my loved-ones and friends...


----------



## fedorthedog

The encyclopedia of county living


----------



## Ration-AL

not the best but a very good read and will teach you loads of skills that will be very useful for many different things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountaineering:_The_Freedom_of_the_Hills

z-pulley systems should be known by every one, how to get a 1:1-9:1 ratio using nothing but rope and a few beiners

example.


----------



## bahramthered

I just bought "The Complete SAS Survival Manual" by Barry Davies. 

Worthless. I know more than was in this book just from watching TV and boy scouts. I do admit the book had three areas I was interested in; edible plants, snares, and bow making. Shame it was almost teaser in how little it provided in useful intelligence on all three. 

The edible plants portion was almost a joke. Several lacked pictures and it frequently stated when it was best to harvest plant parts. Good news for my vacation, not great info If I'm trying to survive an ill timed disaster.

Snares offered no useful illustrations on either the snare or where to put it, but a few worthless ones. A lot of complex snares where shown very basically. How to do that was not well covered, or where to do that.

The bow making was about as useful if I showed you a cabinet and told you how to plane and said you'll know when your done. 

Seriously give this book to noobs to help them figure out what they want to know. Well, that or I'm advanced with just a few boyhood experiences and TV. Some how I doubt that.

So I'm gonna look for a better book on edible plants and on trapping.


----------



## questor

http://designtaxi.com/news/352455/In-Case-Of-Emergency-A-Survival-Guide-Book-You-Can-Eat-To-Survive/


----------



## Biggs

*U.S. Marine Guidebook*


----------



## USMCVeteran

"Dare to Prepare" by Holly Deyo


----------



## faithmarie

USMCVeteran said:


> "Dare to Prepare" by Holly Deyo


I LOVE this book the best out of all my books.... Why I don't know I just do.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

*survival books*

Foxfire would give you much insight on how to live prior to the walmart society.


----------



## Mick_Jee

Any book showing how to manage a smallholding would be essential, I've got "The New Complete Book of Self-Sufficiency", here are a couple of pics from it, there's something beautiful, poetic and almost spiritual about humans being in perfect harmony with nature like this-


----------



## surviving

Surviving Survivalism

http://survivingsurvivalism.com


----------



## Jack Aubrey

gogalt26 said:


> We should respect each others views even if we don't agree with them. Truthismyname33 is entitled to his view. If you disagree, simply say so and make your own views felt, but there is no need to be disrespectful...as for me, I would take along the SAS survival manual, PLUS the Bible even if it means I have to leave something else behind. The SAS manual for my physical survival and the Bible for my spirit and those of my loved-ones and friends...


Because intolerant bullies don't work like that. They want YOU to tolerate THEIR views, THEIR ideas, Their beliefs/ morality...or lack thereof, THEIR right to spout off about any and every subject under the sun and their right to sit in sanctimonious judgement of other people, but they become decidedly INTOLERANT when it is turned on them. Then the rules suddenly change.If I had a personal problem about someones opinion, I'd follow the advice I was given as a child:" If you can't say something nice about someone, keep your big mouth shut! "

As for this thread, I'll take the Bible as well. I have studied survivalism/ self sufficiency/ whatever you want to call it for decades. I've got enough practical experience and knowledge to get by. I bet GroovyMike and Truthismyname33 can say the same. Those two guys, and anyone else with a Bible can join up with me , and between all of us we will not only survive but thrive. Bullies need not apply. As a "Christian," I am not yet where I think I should be. Intolerant bullies bring out my "old nature." JA


----------



## bigpaul

S A S survival manual or anything by Ray Mears!!


----------



## recon-1

Mick_Jee said:


> Any book showing how to manage a smallholding would be essential, I've got "The New Complete Book of Self-Sufficiency", here are a couple of pics from it, there's something beautiful, poetic and almost spiritual about humans being in perfect harmony with nature like this-


Looks like a book to get!


----------



## goatlady

I find it hard to believe that in 12 pages only ONCE was it recommended to get Carla Emory's Encyclopedia of Country Living! It give great detail in interesting form of how to do everything to survive via providing foods to your family, whether home grown or wildcrafted, whether plant or animal. It's all fine and dandy to have a book say, take your bow and shot and be sure to drain the blood, but that assumes everyone already KNOWS how to do that draining properly and assumes everyone already knows how to field dress and skin a deer! The SAS manual and all those Army manuals are find and dandy to have if you are planning on bugging out by yourself and live on what you can scrounge, being Rambo incarnate! Those folks with small children, elders, disabilites of any sort will NOT and cannot be living like that. Infants and 5 year olds cannot survive on bugs, worms, and raw cat tail roots and cold nights buried in leaves in the rainy woods very long. At the very least their crying would ruin Op-Sec!


----------



## recon-1

Have that one. I agree it is one to have.
http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-10th-Edition/dp/1570615535


----------



## bholohan01

Jack Aubrey said:


> Because intolerant bullies don't work like that. They want YOU to tolerate THEIR views, THEIR ideas, Their beliefs/ morality...or lack thereof, THEIR right to spout off about any and every subject under the sun and their right to sit in sanctimonious judgement of other people, but they become decidedly INTOLERANT when it is turned on them. Then the rules suddenly change.If I had a personal problem about someones opinion, I'd follow the advice I was given as a child:" If you can't say something nice about someone, keep your big mouth shut! "
> 
> As for this thread, I'll take the Bible as well. I have studied survivalism/ self sufficiency/ whatever you want to call it for decades. I've got enough practical experience and knowledge to get by. I bet GroovyMike and Truthismyname33 can say the same. Those two guys, and anyone else with a Bible can join up with me , and between all of us we will not only survive but thrive. Bullies need not apply. As a "Christian," I am not yet where I think I should be. Intolerant bullies bring out my "old nature." JA


Though I am not a real religious person, I certainly agree with most of your viewpoints. As for survival books, I also have SAS manual, as well as " When all hell breaks loose " by Cody Lundin.


----------



## Padre

The beginning of wisdom is fear of the Lord...therefore the BIBLE.

If nothing else it reminds us to do good and avoid evil and be not afraid...


----------



## majmill

Awesome book! Awesome series. Too long to be of practical value.


----------



## bholohan01

goatlady said:


> I find it hard to believe that in 12 pages only ONCE was it recommended to get Carla Emory's Encyclopedia of Country Living! It give great detail in interesting form of how to do everything to survive via providing foods to your family, whether home grown or wildcrafted, whether plant or animal. It's all fine and dandy to have a book say, take your bow and shot and be sure to drain the blood, but that assumes everyone already KNOWS how to do that draining properly and assumes everyone already knows how to field dress and skin a deer! The SAS manual and all those Army manuals are find and dandy to have if you are planning on bugging out by yourself and live on what you can scrounge, being Rambo incarnate! Those folks with small children, elders, disabilites of any sort will NOT and cannot be living like that. Infants and 5 year olds cannot survive on bugs, worms, and raw cat tail roots and cold nights buried in leaves in the rainy woods very long. At the very least their crying would ruin Op-Sec!


One train of thought might be, if you are in the shtf scenario, make the kill, then just cut what you can carry and leave the rest for others or scavengers. As for child survival, the American indians did quite well long be fore we caucasians arrived on the scene. One book that might be helpful is "Into The Primative" by Dale Martin. Good descriptions and diagrams.


----------



## questor

to me, it's sort of a given that those who want to have a Bible, will have one! And those that do not feel it is necessary, will have other books that give them comfort. But I believe this thread is on a more secular, practical level. So, lets keep it there and move on.


----------



## recon-1

Can we please keep this on track from the OP's post? If you want to discuss the religious aspect than please take it to the proper section. Please.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Any one of the Calvin & Hobbes. Laughter is the best medicine and it has great life lessons to boot.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

*survival books*

here is some food for thought. you folks gonna need all the books you can get, you are gonna need a network of like minded folks with differing skill sets, and your gonna need the Lord's blessing. Eric Rudolph lasted how long living off the land. Not long maybe two years and was caught dumpster diving for antibiotics in a town in the blue ridge mountains of North Carolina.

The biggest problem that most of us face except for a few self-sufficient homesteaders out of the mainstream. We will be depending on skills to survive that we do not practice every day. That is going to be a big problem. Especially for those of us, as my dad use to say, those folks who had to have antibiotics as a child, shoulda died off and never made it, you folks just weakened the gene pool. Of course my dad was an old country doctor and he grew up before they had wide spread use of antibiotics. Long term we are all at risk without some sort of access to trade and modern goods.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

bananagoatgruff said:


> here is some food for thought. you folks gonna need all the books you can get, you are gonna need a network of like minded folks with differing skill sets, and your gonna need the Lord's blessing. Eric Rudolph lasted how long living off the land. Not long maybe two years and was caught dumpster diving for antibiotics in a town in the blue ridge mountains of North Carolina.
> 
> The biggest problem that most of us face except for a few self-sufficient homesteaders out of the mainstream. We will be depending on skills to survive that we do not practice every day. That is going to be a big problem. Especially for those of us, as my dad use to say, those folks who had to have antibiotics as a child, shoulda died off and never made it, you folks just weakened the gene pool. Of course my dad was an old country doctor and he grew up before they had wide spread use of antibiotics. Long term we are all at risk without some sort of access to trade and modern goods.


I think I would like your pops. Nobody has the gumption to say things like that even though its true. This crazy PC world we live in.


----------



## gypsysue

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I think I would like your pops. Nobody has the gumption to say things like that even though its true. This crazy PC world we live in.


:congrat: You took the words right out of my mouth!

We can't even imagine what it will be like when we can no longer get antibiotics and other modern meds. Very scary for those of us who grew up _with_ them.

A good SHTF book about medicine should be on our shelves.


----------



## popwiz15

SAS Survival Handbook, because it is worth repeating


----------



## thepoleys

I don't know if they have been said yet, but even if they have it's ok they are absolutely amazing and written by two people who live the primitive life style.
Naked Into the Wilderness 1 and 2 by : John and Geri McPherson. Here is the link you will not be disappointed. http://www.amazon.com/Primitive-Wilderness-Living-Survival-Skills/dp/0967877776


----------



## bananagoatgruff

survival book now is that with or without reading specs, cause i can't see a dawg-gone thing without mine...a book would be useless under such circumstances...


----------



## Delicia

GroovyMike said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to share this perfect example - in this situation, the Bible offers this lesson from the book of Acts. In chapter 13 verse 41 says:
> 
> " 'Look, you scoffers, wonder and perish, for I am going to do something in your days that you would never believe, even if someone told you.' "
> 
> .


God helps those who help themselves.
And someone has told the world. His name is Jesus Christ. I have nothing against the Bible, God, or Jesus. But we weren't given brains,strength, and the ability to love and love life by them for nothing. So, yours is not a perfect example...nor is it the perfect answer. Blessed Be


----------



## Delicia

God helps those who help themselves.
I have nothing against the Bible, God, or Jesus Christ. And someone has already told us. Jesus Christ Himself. We were given brains, strength, the capacity to love, and the will to love life and survive. Now tell me, *according* to the Bible who gave us those gifts? I have not got anything against Christians except their preaching. And yes, I will admit I am not Christian. But, I do not persecute Christians nor do I preach my faith. One finds faith in many ways and believe me, preaching is probably the least useful. Blessed Be


----------



## recon-1

Wrong section Delicia! :gaah:


----------



## redneckwildman

The Anarchist Cookbook.


----------



## Jimmy24

I will have my Foxfire 6 book set. I'm calling in one book.... 

Jimmy


----------



## Sentry18

US Army Survival Field Manual FM 21-76. Not because it is the single best survival book ever written, but because it is currently the only one I have. Well I do have the Zombie Survival Guide but that was given to me as a gag gift.


----------



## pat4us

Looking for a good book on how to make homemade fuel. Like, can I power a Diesel engine using like veggie oil , and how. Maybe smoke powered engine. Saw something on the discover chan prepper show. Any good books on this?


----------



## bigpaul

S.A.S. survival manual by John "Lofty" Wiseman.


----------



## Jimmy24

pat4us said:


> Looking for a good book on how to make homemade fuel. Like, can I power a Diesel engine using like veggie oil , and how. Maybe smoke powered engine. Saw something on the discover chan prepper show. Any good books on this?


If you can get your hands on any of the issues 1-55 of Mother Earth News, there is a porfuse of home-made fuel and other self substaining info in them. And written for the layman. I love them. (can be had on ebay)

Jimmy


----------



## dannyboy721

*"smoke fired engine"*



pat4us said:


> Looking for a good book on how to make homemade fuel. Like, can I power a Diesel engine using like veggie oil , and how. Maybe smoke powered engine. Saw something on the discover chan prepper show. Any good books on this?


Hey there - saw your post..I think the "smoke fired engine" system you refer to is called a "Gasifier" (sounds funny right?) and believe it or not, the crackpots at FEMA did a whole report on them (History, how to build, etc W/pics & diagrams) - really neat AND viable idea for alternative power.
Use the below link - should get you there...

http://www.build-a-gasifier.com/FEMA-Gasifier-Signup.html


----------



## deetheivy

pat4us said:


> Looking for a good book on how to make homemade fuel. Like, can I power a Diesel engine using like veggie oil , and how. Maybe smoke powered engine. Saw something on the discover chan prepper show. Any good books on this?


Watch the documentary fuel. It has an agenda, but also alot of good information.


----------



## deetheivy

dannyboy721 said:


> Hey there - saw your post..I think the "smoke fired engine" system you refer to is called a "Gasifier" (sounds funny right?) and believe it or not, the crackpots at FEMA did a whole report on them (History, how to build, etc W/pics & diagrams) - really neat AND viable idea for alternative power.
> Use the below link - should get you there...
> 
> http://www.build-a-gasifier.com/FEMA-Gasifier-Signup.html


It is indeed called a gasifier, they actually built cars to run on them in england. There is a show, my turn now, I believe it is called "Rocket City Boys" and they built one on it to run a genny for a house.


----------



## BillM

I have most of these books and they are all good but I have found only one that tells me how to live forever and I would keep it if it ment loseing all the rest.

The Bible gets my vote !


----------



## The_Blob

RANGER_SURVIVALIST said:


> Ranger handbook


I did not know that was a book-on-tape (CD?)! :factor10:


----------



## recon-1

http://www.amazon.com/Build-Perfect-Bug-Out-Bag/dp/1440318743/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_cp_6


----------



## Qwertyportne

Survival, like most things in life, is AND, not EITHER/OR, but you asked for ONE book so mine would be "Lucifer's Hammer" by Larry Niven. Yeah, it's fiction but like "Lights Out" it provides a dynamic context for learning things about survival that many non-fiction, how-to survival books do not provide.

--Bill


----------



## questor

That one is in my 'survival library. I took a few of the 'preparation scenarios' to heart and followed them.


----------



## Padre

recon-1 said:


> Wrong section Delicia! :gaah:


Actually not. The OP asks:



neil-v1 said:


> If you could only have one book on survival or for reasons unknown had to start your survival library again from scratch, what book would be the first or maybe the only book you would tell others not to dare go without?


We need not have a conversation about it or about religion, but THE BIBLE is the one book some of us would want. Rather than be a jerk about it, why not just put down the one you want, and consider the books others would want. A little respect goes a long way.


----------



## recon-1

Jerk? Ouch! So the bible is a survival book? Good luck!


----------



## Qwertyportne

Padre said:


> We need not have a conversation about it or about religion...


Yeah, this isn't the place to discuss religion. But I think many of us would benefit from a more in-depth discussion about why each of us chose one book over all the others. Might change my choice. Or give me detailed information about books I have not read. Enough to justify me buying it.

This thread is already long so despite the advantages of having this context for that discussion, we could start a new thread?

--Bill


----------



## Padre

Qwertyportne said:


> Yeah, this isn't the place to discuss religion. But I think many of us would benefit from a more in-depth discussion about why each of us chose one book over all the others. Might change my choice. Or give me detailed information about books I have not read. Enough to justify me buying it.
> 
> This thread is already long so despite the advantages of having this context for that discussion, we could start a new thread?
> 
> --Bill


No one is asking to discuss religion (perhaps philosophy) as one of my Profs said back at university even if you don't believe in God you can not understand western culture without the Bible. Sociologist (not theologians) note that in every culture and society everywhere in the world religion is one of the universals, I believe there is a reason for this. Even if you don't believe in God or Christianity in particular there is a scientifically observable human need for the transcendent, and satisfying this need is also a type of prepping.

People survived the dark ages in Europe with this one book and IMHO put society back together again pretty well by the 13th century. From a PURELY social scientific stand point the one thing man needs is a hermeneutic for understanding reality, human suffering, our purpose in life. THIS IS PARTICULARLY TRUE IN DARK DAYS.

What profit a man to survive the end of the world as we know it and loose any reason for living? RECON you are going to die, eventually, we all are, if you don't have a reason for living, what stops you from falling into despair and popping yourself one in the head long before you bullets, beans, and bandaids run out? Wouldn't that be ironic? If you've never seen it watch the movie "The Road"; yes, I know it's depressing, and that's my point, the TEOWAWKI will also be DEPRESSING, where will you find your hope. Hopefully in your family, but what happens when they all die the first year into the collapse?

Speaking of books (other than the forbidden book that I can't mention) there is a prepper book (from a Catholic cultural MILIEU) called House of Gold that was written by a guy named Bud McFarland, the last of a series, written back before Y2K (yeah he was wrong about that) that talks about this rich exec setting up a pretty nice retreat only to be raided early after WROL. He and his family were set on by an armed gang that killed him and his son leaving only his wife and the wife of his best friend, and her two kids. When the wife of the best friend dies with her oldest all that's left is the exec's wife and his best friend's newborn. What would your wife or family do if you and most of your group were killed? What would you do? So much for surviving... In the book it is faith that carries the woman through the SHTF until help arrives. Religious faith is IMPORTANT to preppers. That is not a religious fact its a sociological and psychological fact that has been shown time and time again in history and which the social sciences notionally agree with almost universally.

And so I will mention the un-mentionable book, not out of intellectual pride, or because I like winning arguments (I do), or because I am Bible thumper, but because I really believe FAITH will keep you alive (and help you THRIVE) when all the bullets, beans, and bandaids can't. Of course its better to cultivate Faith now, as the bible is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to mine without the teaching authority of the Church, but I believe it will give you hope, and even if you lack faith now, just having a bible may give you recourse to its wisdom if the SHTF.

I don't like to talk about faith as a means to an end, a tool, but you can (Marx did after all), and that's what makes this not a religion post.


----------



## BillM

*The Bible*



Padre said:


> No one is asking to discuss religion (perhaps philosophy) as one of my Profs said back at university even if you don't believe in God you can not understand western culture without the Bible. Sociologist (not theologians) note that in every culture and society everywhere in the world religion is one of the universals, I believe there is a reason for this. Even if you don't believe in God or Christianity in particular there is a scientifically observable human need for the transcendent, and satisfying this need is also a type of prepping.
> 
> People survived the dark ages in Europe with this one book and IMHO put society back together again pretty well by the 13th century. From a PURELY social scientific stand point the one thing man needs is a hermeneutic for understanding reality, human suffering, our purpose in life. THIS IS PARTICULARLY TRUE IN DARK DAYS.
> 
> What profit a man to survive the end of the world as we know it and loose any reason for living? RECON you are going to die, eventually, we all are, if you don't have a reason for living, what stops you from falling into despair and popping yourself one in the head long before you bullets, beans, and bandaids run out? Wouldn't that be ironic? If you've never seen it watch the movie "The Road"; yes, I know it's depressing, and that's my point, the TEOWAWKI will also be DEPRESSING, where will you find your hope. Hopefully in your family, but what happens when they all die the first year into the collapse?
> 
> Speaking of books (other than the forbidden book that I can't mention) there is a prepper book (from a Catholic cultural MILIEU) called House of Gold that was written by a guy named Bud McFarland, the last of a series, written back before Y2K (yeah he was wrong about that) that talks about this rich exec setting up a pretty nice retreat only to be raided early after WROL. He and his family were set on by an armed gang that killed him and his son leaving only his wife and the wife of his best friend, and her two kids. When the wife of the best friend dies with her oldest all that's left is the exec's wife and his best friend's newborn. What would your wife or family do if you and most of your group were killed? What would you do? So much for surviving... In the book it is faith that carries the woman through the SHTF until help arrives. Religious faith is IMPORTANT to preppers. That is not a religious fact its a sociological and psychological fact that has been shown time and time again in history and which the social sciences notionally agree with almost universally.
> 
> And so I will mention the un-mentionable book, not out of intellectual pride, or because I like winning arguments (I do), or because I am Bible thumper, but because I really believe FAITH will keep you alive (and help you THRIVE) when all the bullets, beans, and bandaids can't. Of course its better to cultivate Faith now, as the bible is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to mine without the teaching authority of the Church, but I believe it will give you hope, and even if you lack faith now, just having a bible may give you recourse to its wisdom if the SHTF.
> 
> I don't like to talk about faith as a means to an end, a tool, but you can (Marx did after all), and that's what makes this not a religion post.


The survival Rule of threes

Three miniuts without air
Three hours without heat
Three days without water
Three weeks without food
Three months without hope

The Bible gives me hope !


----------



## bananagoatgruff

the jews might differ from you on the torah...seems to have kept my ancestors together through many TEOWAWKI scenarios from the ancient world to the twentieth century and even today. For those who are intelligent enough to read something a little more sophisticated than rubbing sticks together you will find logistical, warfare, diet, hygiene, and many other tidbits in the old testament. granted if God is not with you then prepping is probably feudal at best...


----------



## questor

bananagoatgruff said:


> the jews might differ from you on the torah...seems to have kept my ancestors together through many TEOWAWKI scenarios from the ancient world to the twentieth century and even today. For those who are intelligent enough to read something a little more sophisticated than rubbing sticks together you will find logistical, warfare, diet, hygiene, and many other tidbits in the old testament. granted if God is not with you then prepping is probably feudal at best...


clever pun, I like it :teehee: :teehee:


----------



## bravocornelius

I have read quite a few, and I have to admit that they all give you some different things. I LOVE the SAS Survival Guide and it was recommended to me as my first one. Since then I have read Les Stroud's survival manual, The Army Survival FM, (the new one FM 3.05-70), Bear Grylls, but it's like the SAS survival manual with some of his personal experiences thrown in, Everybody's Outdoor Survival Guide, and the Zombie Survival Guide. (Not sure if that one actually counts, LOL) For practicality I'd recommend the Les Stroud Survival Manual. If you're more than a novice though I'd recommend either the SAS survival manual or the Army FM. (I'm in the Army so I'm biased, but I still read the SAS one from time to time) The Army one includes some survival techniques that are a bit more extreme than most, and has a bit more information than the others. It also has large full color photos of wild edibles, venomous snakes, field expedient medicines, and bad creepie crawlies, and what habitats they are all in. The best part is... if you got an army buddy have him order one from the MOS Library... then it'll be the cheapest one you can get too... free.


----------



## cm4ever

That or you could try using logic and intellect. Follow some of the advice of the people who are offering you.
So you know. 

This was written by me, not her.


----------



## Smiley2121

The Disaster Preparedness Handbook: A Guide For Families by Arthur T. Bradley. He really speaks to those of us who understand and appreciate the difference between "preparedness" and "wilderness survival." not that understanding and getting ready for both might be important, but it helps if you know what your are trying to get ready for...


----------



## lotsoflead

Just what I've learned and packed away in my head during the past 70 plus yrs.some I picked up the easy way and some I picked up the hard way losing skin and bone along the way.


----------



## armedprepper

I've already got my Bible packed in my BOB. My wife and 5 children will have theirs also. So we can continue to read and study God's Word as a family. Unlimited amount of knowledge and wisdom to be left behind. If you don't believe in the bible, I would say to try and pick you up one at a local Goodwill for a $1.50 and pack it in the very bottom of your bag. When you are out there surviving, living off the land and a time comes when you feel isolated, depressed, lost or needing mental and spiritual help to "pick ya back up" to press on for your family's life. Grab the Bible! As for a survival manual to help me see illustrations on how to tie certain knots, how to build the best shelter in the terrain I am in, I am going to pick up the SAS Survival book. I already have the Army and Marines survival manual app on my smartphone. (Also gonna get a hand cranked flashlight that has a usb charger plug to keep our phones and Kindle charged up). There have been more people speak about the SAS book so I think I will buy that one first. I'm a newbie prepper, but learning everyday.


----------



## Griff

Readers Digest "Back to Basics"


----------



## BillM

The Bible !


----------



## MDsapper

the zombie survival guide by max brooks


----------



## HootOwl

US Air Force Survival Manual if you can carry a big book. Otherwise I'd take any regualar size paperback no matter how old. Sometimes weight makes a difference. If a holy book brings you great comfort then go for it!


----------



## lanahi

I'd get a wild plant food book for your area, with good photos and description. Something by Samuel Thayers, Linda Kershaw, Darcy Williamson, or many others.


----------



## Grape Ape

pat4us said:


> Looking for a good book on how to make homemade fuel. Like, can I power a Diesel engine using like veggie oil , and how. Maybe smoke powered engine. Saw something on the discover chan prepper show. Any good books on this?


As mentioned by a few others wood gasification is a very viable source for powering a gas powered vehicle without gasoline. Here is one set of plans. http://www.ghp-books.com/snb98hgt7q6a1/FEMAwood_gas_generator.pdf

I ordered a set of plans from Mother Earth news for making one with a few old water heaters.

As for books I ran across a few a while back that I picked up and i am very impressed with the information in them.

The Backyard Homestead

Garden wisdom and know how

Country Wisdom Know How

Based on the information I found in the second and third book I am also going to purchase the following.

Survival Wisdom Know How

And also

Natural Healing Wisdom Know How

The Know how books do have a huge amount of info packed in a big book. They first 2 are 11X14 and have almost 500 pages of small type. If you have a hard time seeing to read you will need to break out your reading glasses for these books. They all would be a valuable resource. But if you get them all you might want to BIL as it is a lot fo paper to carry around.


----------



## HiCountryRick

The SAS Survival Guide is the best. It covers everything in a detailed , easy to understand form. A great guide.

HiCountry Rick


----------



## nopolitics12

I keep two copies of the Army's survival guide in my b.o.bs. One in book form in one and one in printed off copy in the other. I swear by it after the ROTC survival class I took in college.


----------



## sea_going_dude

I had the scout field manual when in the scouts and it is still one of the best but army or marine "survival manuals" are great too. They also have winter, desert, jungle, mountain etc survival manuals for the military and most can be downloaded off the internet free. I know this is an old thread but still interesting and good info for all who venture outdoors and to remote areas... PS everybody have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Meerkat

Best one I had was a ' Y2K ' book. That of course 17 years ago.


----------



## BillM

*Hands Down*

The Bible


----------



## Magus

Ragnar Benson's Alive in the woods or Kurt Saxon's poor man's James Bond.
Depends on if I'm alive in the woods or the hood.


----------



## zimmy

*Survival book*



neil-v1 said:


> If you could only have one book on survival or for reasons unknown had to start your survival library again from scratch, what book would be the first or maybe the only book you would tell others not to dare go without?


You didn't say survive what? This would be the book I would choose for a total collapse of everything. PDF of first and 2nd edition.


----------



## Resto

"Going Home" Best Preparation for TEOTWAWKI is in your Head. Realistic scenarios.


----------



## crabapple

Peterson field Guide to Venomous animals & Poisonous plants.
Field Guide to Edible wild plants by Bradford Angler

One acre is not enough to raise cows,pigs & a hay field with a garden & orchard. You will need a green house, root cellar, smokehouse, barn & tractor, because no room for a horse or mule or pond.
I hunted or trapped, killed, butcher & cooked most wild game & tame livestock, canned everything, have a garden & orchard now. Was raised on a small 32 acre farm. Still need a sawmill & solar kiln.
Books on health & Army or policing would be a great help.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

In honor of the resurrected thread I throw a vote for Calvin and Hobbes into the mix. Laughter is the best medicine.

On a more serious note I love my foxfire collection.


----------



## jimLE

the survival book i'd want.would be of edible and medicinal plants of the area im in..and hopefully,it'll have something on snares.


----------



## zimmy

*Survival/prep book*



jimLE said:


> the survival book i'd want.would be of edible and medicinal plants of the area im in..and hopefully,it'll have something on snares.


Just wonder why you wouldn't want a book that would include, canning, preserving, communication, property/home fortification, gardening/composting, renewable energies, food storage/root cellar, welding, mechanical repair, hunting, fishing, and everything else under the sun.


----------



## crabapple

jimLE said:


> the survival book i'd want.would be of edible and medicinal plants of the area im in..and hopefully,it'll have something on snares.


http://www.foragingtexas.com/2008/04/how-to-learn-edible-wild-plants.html

Most of what they list grows South East of you also.

https://www.wildflower.org/collections/collection.php?collection=centex_edible

One book

http://www.foragingtexas.com/2006/12/wild-edible-plant-book-reviews.html


----------

